# Black & Decker 7613 base plate replacement?



## Scarfy (May 8, 2020)

Hi all, 

I have a Black & Decker 7613 Type 3 router with a broken base plate. The plate measures 6" dia. and has three mounting holes on a 2 1/2" BC. I cannot find an exact fit replacement plate online or at Rockler's; the parts websites show it as N/A and don't even give a part number. Hoping someone can advise if this router is a relabeled version of another brand/model so I can expand my search, or lend me some direction to finding a plate so I don't have to make one.

Thanks, 

Ron


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Ron and welcome. You may be able to find a universal one that will fit. Lee Valley sells one that I think Milescraft makes.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jasper tools makes universal bases...
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/router-base-plate-with-centering-pin

you could make your own from polycarbonite or acrylic...
use the old one as a template


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard Ron. Try the universal plates as suggested. Should work fine.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Ron,

I have that same router and luckily the plate is fine. I use it mainly in a small table top router table with a 3/8'' round over bit. I've had it for many years and it works well.

Dan


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum I agree a universal plate should work but making a plate from lexan or plexiglass is not that difficult. Like Sticks suggestion I have made several. I started with this router table kit https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/power-tool-accessories/router-accessories/41776-veritas-base-plate
from Lee Valley tools I have made many different plates using the tools that came with this kit.


----------



## Scarfy (May 8, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> Jasper tools makes universal bases...


Thanks, I found one from Peachtree. Was hoping to get one that didn't require me to drill holes, but that seems unlikely. Wanted to keep a constant, accurate radius.



roxanne562001 said:


> I started with this router table kit...from Lee Valley tools...


Wish I'd have seen this before ordering the other...oh well...


----------

